# Anyone made their own bird cage?



## triggertroika (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm buying some Ikea shelving units for my vivs, and in an effort to save some space I thought I would try and incorporate a bird cage in the top half with a viv on the shelf underneath. 

The only bit I'm not so sure about is a door - too many ideas lol. And also trying to figure out if its worth having external feed bowl access or not. I'm happy to put my hands in with either of my birds, but my beloved conure tends to bite other people! lol. 

I'd really love to see other peoples home made bird set ups 

xxx


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

My indoor "cage" is made of aviary panels. I could have done it myself but I found a local guy who supplied aviary panels, told him the sizes I wanted and then he delivered them and I screwed it together. I didn't bother with bowl access in case I wanted to relocate the bowls.

Hard to take a picture as it's in my hallway and I can't get far enough away from it to take a full shot.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have an indoor aviary for budgies and cockatiels in a spare bedroom.

Basically similar to the one above, but just timber battens screwed to the wall and then strong wire fixed to the battening.

The wire is fox proof as it used to be the wire that was used from when we had rabbits and it is their old run/housing unit recycled.

The bowls all hang from the wire as do the perches (tree branches) and then we have plastic drinkers with their clips on the wire.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Missed the bit about the door!

One top half side panel is hinged so it can be opened outwards. The door is just the same, but the full height so we can go in and clean them out.

When it was in another bedroom we used to have a safety porch so you could go on, shut one door before opening the main door.


----------



## triggertroika (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome thank you ^_^

I don't think I'll bother with bowl hatches - people with just have to risk their fingers when feeding said conure lol. It's not very often I go away 

xxx


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Stephen P said:


> Missed the bit about the door!
> 
> One top half side panel is hinged so it can be opened outwards. The door is just the same, but the full height so we can go in and clean them out.
> 
> When it was in another bedroom we used to have a safety porch so you could go on, shut one door before opening the main door.


I thought about a safety door but didn't have the space for that addition. if you look closely at the door in my picture you can see my solution - a string curtain that I cut to length.


----------

